

CBS Interactive Acquires Clicker.com & Names New President  - thankuz
http://mashable.com/2011/03/04/clicker-cbs-jim-lanzone/

======
thankuz
Headline should have been something like, "CBS Interactive Picks Up
Clicker.com"

